# Jb4 tune box Jetta 1.4t F/S long island



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Comes with box and bluetooth connection 750 value 100 dollars takes it plus shipping Also have HR super sport springs for 100. Thanks.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

What year are the springs for


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

2012 - 2018 not sure about the new Jetta 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

SOLD to poetic, dope dude.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

Jb4 still available


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Is the jb4 still available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

